# Creative Audigy NX usb card + Hotplug and Udev

## weirdo

When ever I plug my usb sound card into my laptop I get the followin error :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr 11 21:55:27 einstein usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> Apr 11 21:55:27 einstein DEV: registering device: ID = '2-2'
> ...

 

The ubuntu kernel and fedora kernel do not have problems. I look at my config that I had made when I made a new kernel compile today and nothing seems out of place. I can post my .config if someone is interested.

Nic

----------

## tstoeckigt

I had the same problem. I guess you have also compiled in USB audio support (in USB section, not ALSA). The prevents ALSA from getting control of your sound card. Remove this from your kernel and everything works fine.

Ciao

Timo

----------

